# BESSEMER & LAKE ERIE Layout



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

The B&LE is one step closer to living again :smilie_daumenpos:... Modifications are underway (thanks to the hwell:Thurston County Permit Office) to erect a 2-story metal building 28' X 38'.
The second floor will be solely for the B&LE, modeling the Trestle and storage yard at OSGOOD, PA; the SHOPS in GREENVILLE, PA; and the YARD at SHENANGO . If all goes as planned construction on the layout should commence this Winter (2018):thumbsup:. Photo updates to follow.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I sure hope you're installing air conditioning if you're really building this on the second floor.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

YEP, got a LARGE window unit.


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

This is going to be cool to see come together.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

After almost 2-1/2 years of delays and setbacks the "add-on" concrete footer (17yds) was done...Aug 7th.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

The steel framing started going up on Sept 16th and was completed on the 29th... Windows have been put in place for the 2nd floor.:thumbsup:


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

The siding started going up on Oct 13th. Working with just 2 of my good :smilie_daumenpos: neighbors we finished the siding for the walls on Oct 26th... NOW WE JUST HAVE TO PUT ON THE ROOF!!


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Wow...….


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

That will be the ultimate man cave.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

I take it the first floor will be garage/shop?
anything to share on track plan itself yet?


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Now that is a train layout house if I ever seen one. WOW!


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

tankist said:


> I take it the first floor will be garage/shop?
> anything to share on track plan itself yet?


The ground floor will be my wood shop. 
The layout will start north of The Village of Osgood at the "storage" yard, along with the small siding at Osgood (both have been torn-out) and the 1724ft Viaduct above the Little Shenango River, the original B&LE Old Line, the former NYC RR's JF&C Branch and the former Erie RR's Chicago—New York main line at Osgood. Then starting at the street crossing in downtown GREENVILLE, PENNA. to the passenger terminal, around the bend the the Greenville Shops (all the bldgs, including the roundhouse & table), over the double bridges on the Shenango River and endind in the Shenango Yard behind the old United Oil on the Sharon Rd just south of Greenville


----------



## oa5599 (Nov 7, 2018)

This is my dream. A whole building just for your trains. (On my way to my sad scary unfinished basement)

Can’t wait to see this come together.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's an update on "THE SHOP"... The roof has been installed, finally!!!!:smilie_daumenpos: Another inspection for the county permit office is scheduled on Tuesday the 27th, only  2 more inspections are needed to complete the project
















The budget for 2018 has pretty much been used up, plus a little... Time to get UBERING... JUST IN TIME FOR ALL THOSE HOLIDAY:thumbsup: PARTIES


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

I bought a steel building from US steel buildings, about 6 years ago. Got it for pennies on the dollar. It has been one of the best investments I have ever made. Mine is the quanset hut type, but 16 foot high in the center. Used to hold my off road trailer, my dually, my FJ Cruiser and the wife's Volt.  Now it holds my junk for work and the train layout. 

Like you, a couple of neighbors put it up. Really concerned at the start, but after two or three of the arches were up, it became quite easy. 

I really like the two story idea though. Much better idea I am sure.

Be careful out there Ubering or lyfting. Some dangerous folks out there. My son and his wife did it for about 6 months, then got the rider that creeped them out. No longer doing it.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

Just had the County Permit Inspection done... PAST WITH FLYING COLORS!!!:smilie_daumenpos: Its nice to have a roof on, now I can put some heat in the building. Ready for the next step-- eve spouts and gutters... Hopefully start tomorrow.:thumbsup: Only 2 more Permit Inspections to get through.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Congrats sir. I am lucky I live out in the sticks, and permits are required, but no one ever does them. My building was ordered by CalTrans so it meets all requirements so not worried about it. Mine has been up 6 years now.

Really anxious to see it finished, meaning trains running lol!!!!


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

Finished another inspection:hah:- gutters & down spouts. Got one of my doors installed, picked up the roll-up door at local auction for a song & dance- paid $235 for a $880 door.:smilie_daumenpos: Going to build two 10x8 barn-type doors for the front.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

Had the "FINAL" inspection done on May10th for the Building Permit:appl:. Doors have been hung & glass installed.
Now I just got the Permit from the state for Electrical:thumbsup:, hopefully the electric will be ready for inspection in a couple weeks...


----------



## fezzic181 (Nov 13, 2019)

Can't wait to see layout progress. I grew up driving through Osgood once a week. Those orange locos and the Osgood bridge are the whole reason I'm on a model train forum.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

fezzic181 said:


> Can't wait to see layout progress. I grew up driving through Osgood once a week. Those orange locos and the Osgood bridge are the whole reason I'm on a model train forum.


My dad worked for the BESSEMER as a Chemist (50s & 60s)... We lived on the Leech Rd... My grandmother's property ran back almost to Werner's. 
WOW, its been a little over a year since I posted an update!!!!! Power has been hooked up and everything else has been buttoned-upin "THE SHOP". Other home projects (remodels) have had priority... With the "virus" making a living has come to an end (driving for UBER & LYFT). Have the materials on hand to frame the walls in the shop & install a couple beams.Been stocking up on light fixtures, wiring ceiling fans and such. The next big expense will be putting in floor joists ($840) and the sub-flooring ($500). At least I can do labor myself... Hopefully bench work will start this Fall...


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

It's coming along, a bit slower than you though but everything has changed lately.
Keep at it, you'll get there soon. It's looking good so far.


Magic


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

Just got news from my Structural Engineer, my drawing/plan for dividing wall on 1st floor that will support the beams for 2nd floor are good to go!!!! I was hoping to have open space with no columns on the 1st floor, but have to add 2 support columns on each 20' beam span. Wall will start going up tomorrow!! Its going to be a chore to get the 4x8 wood beams up on the 9' high walls.


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

An update on "THE BLDG"... Have half of the 2nd floor in and most of the material for the other half is on hand. Moved all my train stuff up...no stairs





















...
Started "drawing" some track plans using AnyRail6... Probably going to be 3 levels covering about 26'x36'.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Glad to see you are sticking at it. Looks very close to train heaven!!!!!!


----------



## HD FLATCAR (Feb 21, 2011)

UPDATE on layout plan... I think I've got it down to 2 levels... The picture with the brown boarder will be the top level....


----------

